# Circuito de ultrasonidos



## ATT (May 8, 2007)

Hola: 

Me gustaria saber si habeis trabajado con los sensores de ultrasonidos, concretamente con el emisor y receptor: C7210 y con el modulo transmisor receptor de ultrasonidos: C0508, ambos de CEBEK. 

He montado el circuito... he probado varias cosas y no lo hago funcionar, me gustaria saber si habeis conseguido algo y si lo habeis hecho funcionar. Yo en una pagina, he visto que pone algo de que hay que trucarlo, pero claro, no pone haciendo que ni nada... Haber si me podeis ayudar. 

Gracias. un saludo.


----------



## snusnuh (May 8, 2007)

Yo he trabajado con sensores de ultrasonido, no sé si con los que vos usás, pero la idea es diseñar un acondicionador de señal porque en el receptor la señal es demasiado pequeña. Te recomiendo trabajar con un osciloscopio en mano, debes saber a qué frecuencia trabajan los sensores e inyectar al transmisor una señal cuadrada de frecuencua igual a la frecuencia de trabajo del sensor. En el receptor pones la sonda del osciloscopio y debes ver una señal muy pequeña, del orden de los milivoltios, esa señal la podés amplificar con un operacional hasta que se recorte y tengas una señal cuadrada de 5 o 12 voltios pico, dependiendo del voltaje de polarización del operacional


----------



## ATT (May 8, 2007)

Lo primero darte las gracias por la respuesta.

El modulo que pongo que uso, en teoria es el que me proporciona la señal que que le inyecto al transmisor, en este caso de 40MHZ, y desde el receptor, tambien manda la señal al modulo, con el cual, deberia ver en la salida del mismo la señal ya acondicionada, pero tengo mis dudas de que este funcionando, entre otras cosas por mi falta de osciloscopio.
Te pongo un enlace en el que puedes ver el emisor y receptor que uso y las caracteristicas del modulo, asi como las indicaciones de conexionado que pone.

http://www.informacióntecnic.com/cebek/Components/C-0508.pdf

http://www.electan.com/catalog/datasheets/cebek/CE-C7210.pdf

Gracias, y espero que con esto me ayudeis mejor... un saludo.


----------



## deyco1984 (May 8, 2007)

Bueno yo hice una vez un experimento con un transductor de 40KHz como el tuyo 
pero en mi experimento tube que usar 2 sensores de ultrasonido de esa frecuencia a pesar de que podian funcionar como emisores y receptores por que para usar solo uno tienes que tener un sistema de que pueda alimentar al transductor y dejarlo de alimentar algo medio complicado y moroso, pero lo unico que tienes que hacer para probar que funcionan es
colocarlos frente a frente 
alimentar a uno con una señal de 40k y un voltaje segun te dice en especificaciones
en el otro nesecitas un osciloscopio para verificar que la señal esta llegando
ahora como ya te dijeron necesitas un sistema que te acondicione la señal en eso no te puedo ayudar mucho ya que yo tambien estoy en esas jejeje


----------



## snusnuh (May 8, 2007)

Bueno pues los que yo he usado son los que pusiste en segundo lugar, es decir los circulares de solo dos pines, los otros no los conozco. Tengo un circuito que nunca me ha fallado, que espero salga porque es la primera vez que pongo una imagen. Es un circuito muy sencillo que me ha funcionado siempre cuando he querido usar el sensor. De todas formas cualquier duda la aclaro


----------



## ATT (May 9, 2007)

Hola a todos:
Lo primero agradecer las respuestas...
Snusnuh, la imagen no ha salido, no se si puedes intentar ponerla otra vez, te lo agradeceria mucho, por lo menos para intentar hacer funcionar el circito con emisor y receptor, aunque no utilice el modulo que tengo.

muxas gracias.

[/img]http://www.electan.com/catalog/product_thumb.php?img=images/cebek.jpg&w=100&h=75


----------



## ATT (May 9, 2007)

Snusnuh, que al final si que se ve tu imagen, asique muchas gracias, intentare a ver que puedo hacer, aunque tambien intentare hacer que funcione con el modulo, que se supone que acondiona la señal y todo lo que mas o menos hace el circuito que me has puesto.

un saludo.


----------



## alfonso81 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola, igual la pregunta resulta tonta pero, ¿Que patilla es la que va a masa en el receptor y en el emisor?, el emisor MA40A5S, hay una patilla con un cuadradito y la otra no. En el receptor creo que es mas facil porque supongo que la de masa ha de ser al patilla que es comun con el chasis de la capsula, muchas gracias


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 27, 2008)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en esto pero esta muy bueno el circuito y es justamente lo que necesitaba, solo hay que probarlo para ver su desempeño. Por cierto una duda. El poteniometro de 20k es para ajustar la frecuencia aprox. a 24kHz y es asi como es detectada la señal por el reseptor?. Eso es una y la otra es como lo hago mas o menos sencible? o es con con el mismo potenciometro del emisor, saludos


----------



## davidtamayo (Oct 28, 2008)

muy buenas! que tal? soy nuevo en el foro, por cierto enorabuena porque esta muy bien. estoy realizando el proyecto final de carrera y en una parte de mi proyecto mi tutor me dice que tengo que diseñar un ultrasonido para medir el nivel de un tanque de agua. me dice que tengo que generar una serie de pulsos con 555  a 40KHz, que tengo que utilizar dos 555 en serie, pero no me dice nada mas. por lo tanto si son tan amables y me podeis echar un cable... que transductores utilizarias? como unir 555 con el transductor? alguna idea de como hacerlo? vamos que tengo que diseñar el ultrasonido entero. muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 28, 2008)

mira yo modifique el circuito de snusnuh puesto que no me generaba los pulsos el transmisor y lo cambie por un 555 calcule aprox la frecuencia a 40KhZ pero lo mejor es ponerle un preset para ajustar la sensibilidad solo intercambia el primer amplificador por un 555 y listo, cualquier duda comentario, pues ya sabes..........saludos


----------



## davidtamayo (Oct 29, 2008)

gracias por ayudarme. te lo agradezco mucho. yo lo que tengo que hacer es un transmisor con dos 555 en serie. tengo que generar con uno una frecuencia de 40Khz y con el otro, mientras la de 40Khz este en alto generar los pulsos que transmitira el transductor. No se si se me entiende. encontrado algo en esta pagina:
http://media.paisley.ac.uk/~davison/labpage/u_cct/u_cct.html
aqui esta hecho con dos 556, pero yo tengo que utilizar 555 que la configuracion es parecida. para generar los 40Khz utilizare un monoestable pero para generar por ejemplo dentro del periodo alto de 40Khz 8 pulsos como lo hago? tambien con un monoestable? esque sino el astable no se como pararlo.
que transductores me recomendarias? estoy mirando los c-7210 de cebek. luego para la recepcion, tengo que amplificar y rectificar la señal, que amplificador operacionales utilizo? y despues de amplificar y rectificar porque se utiliza un comparador? ya lo siento, son muchas preguntas pero me surgen demasidas. la electronica la tengo un poco olvidada y me ha tocado hacer esta parte del proyecto. muchas gracias por la ayuda. un saludo.


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 29, 2008)

la verdad no te entiendo bien para que necesitas utilizar los dos 555 pero aqui te dejo los sensores que utilice y al mas haber si te sirve... hay bienen todos los datos tecnicos


----------



## davidtamayo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola! has mirado el link que te he pasado? hay esta hecho con dos 556, supongo que será cambiar la configuracion a dos555. ahí porque utiliza dos 556? supongo que sera para lo que he comentado en el post anterior, uno para generar pulsos a 40Khz y el otro para generar 8 pulsos dentro del ciclo positivo de los 40Khz. no se si se me entiende. la verdad que yo tampoco tengo claro lo de los dos timer... en fin, mañana tengo una reunion con el tutor, le comentare estas dudas tambien. y en cuando al receptor? como lo harias? ya he visto algun esquema por ahí, pero puedo utilizar LM741 para amplificar la señal? y que rectificador utilizo? y para que el comparador final?gracias un saludo


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 29, 2008)

yo he utilizado 3 amplificador son el LF351 uno es para ampliar la señal otro es pra rectificar y el ultimo es para comparar los voltajes


----------



## davidtamayo (Oct 29, 2008)

El amplificador lo entiendo, porque es para amplificar la señal porque es muy pequeña. El rectificador tambien para rectificarla y el comparador para que? me podrias explicar su funcion? compara los voltaje pero no entiendo el circuito despues de rectificar comparar... nose...Gracias! Buen compi, se agradece.


----------



## Robotics07 (Oct 29, 2008)

si mira esta ultima estapa es solo para darle un valor de voltaje a tu salida, puedes omitirla..


----------



## davidtamayo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola! muy buena. tengo que decidir que amplificador utilizar para el receptor, tengo los amplificador lf353, lf358, lf351 y lm741. Cual utilizarias? porque? es que no se muy bien cual utilizar, he mirado los datasheet y veo algo de diferencia pero no se cual es mejor. de que depende? muchas gracias por la ayuda. un saludo.


----------



## ranita (Dic 4, 2008)

davidtamayo dijo:
			
		

> Hola! muy buena. tengo que decidir que amplificador utilizar para el receptor, tengo los amplificador lf353, lf358, lf351 y lm741. Cual utilizarias? porque? es que no se muy bien cual utilizar, he mirado los datasheet y veo algo de diferencia pero no se cual es mejor. de que depende? muchas gracias por la ayuda. un saludo.



Facil la cosa 1ro el 741 utiliza +-V para polarizarse lo cual implica gasto, por otra parte tienes el 358    el cual solo necesita +V y por si fuera poco trae dos OPAMP, tanto el 741 como el 358 son de proposito gral. para comparador yo utilizo el LM311 que realmente no le veo mucho caso pero en fin.

Saludos


----------



## wiilder (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola, supongo que el circuito que an desarrollado es para medir distancia yo tambien tengo un circuito que es totalmente analogico, puedo compartir el sircuito pero estoy interesado en realizar el sircuito pero ahora con un microcontrolador, auque ya ay modulas listos para conectar al Pic mi interes radica en desarrollarlo y analizarlo, tambien realisarlo con el menor numero de componentes analogicos, si ay interesados en desarrollar este proyecto respondan para comensar con el diseño.


----------



## Carmen (Ene 29, 2020)

En cuanto a los circuitos que se adjuntaron de este tema, ¿hay alguna manera de hacer que el emisor transmita con cierto ancho de pulso para que no se confunda con otro? Tengo que usar dos parejas de receptores y emisores y no se como hacer que ambas señales sean diferenciadas. La idea seria emitir desde un lado y recibir en el otro y luego responder desde este segundo lado y recibir en el primero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2020)

Carmen dijo:


> En cuanto a los circuitos que se adjuntaron de este tema, ¿hay alguna manera de hacer que el emisor transmita con cierto ancho de pulso para que no se confunda con otro? Tengo que usar dos parejas de receptores y emisores y no se como hacer que ambas señales sean diferenciadas. La idea seria emitir desde un lado y recibir en el otro y luego responder desde este segundo lado y recibir en el primero.


Sip, es posible.
También es posible que los pulsos tengan una frecuencia diferente y detectarlos con un filtro pasa-banda estrecho


----------



## Carmen (Ene 29, 2020)

¿Y cómo se haría? No veo ninguna entrada en el circuito del transmisor de ultrasonidos. En el de receptor si se que hay una salida y seria cuestión de detectarla. También he visto este circuito: Google Translate que parece mucho más simple. Si sirven para lo mismo, ¿que diferencia habría entre el de este hilo y el del enlace?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2020)

Carmen dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se haría? No veo ninguna entrada en el circuito del transmisor de ultrasonidos. En el de receptor si se que hay una salida y seria cuestión de detectarla. También he visto este circuito: Google Translate que parece mucho más simple. Si sirven para lo mismo, ¿que diferencia habría entre el de este hilo y el del enlace?


¿ A que circuito te refieres ?
Describe *con detalles* que es lo que deseas hacer


----------



## Carmen (Ene 29, 2020)

A este circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2020)

Carmen dijo:


> A este circuito.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186228


El transmisor se puede ajustar, en el receptor habría que agregar el pasa-banda



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Describe *con detalles* que es lo que deseas hacer


----------

